# New Gelding. critique?



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

well when i saw this guys add i wasn't at all imperesed. none of the pics were to great but he was for sale for super cheep so, who knows why, but i decided to go look at him! he was in his stall when i got there and again, he just looked normal. so i talked with his owner for a bit and asked her if she could let him out so i could see how he moved. as soon as he started to trot i just about fell over! his tort is just wow! he was listed as a grade gelding, but he's for sure got arabian in him, if he's not purbreed. he kinda looks like he might have some morgan in him, or welsh? not sure. but he hasn't been worked at all since july. so he's quite fat in the pics, and fuzzy!! for a horse that cost me $400 i think he's well worth it! ill be training him, hopefully, myself in hunter hack this spring. 






































i know the grounds not really level in these pics, and yes i have read the topic about uploading pics and all that.


some pics of him moving, the first's not really a good head and neck shot but it shows the rest of him well. or at least i think so.




















and a short VIDEO!

onixplay024.flv - Video - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

slower verson of same clip-

Movie_0006.flv - Video - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

He sure looks part morgan and/or arabian! Sorry no critique from me, but he's a cutie. He looks young, how old is he? what is some more info on him...height? training level? I like his spunk!


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

free_sprtd said:


> He sure looks part morgan and/or arabian! Sorry no critique from me, but he's a cutie. He looks young, how old is he? what is some more info on him...height? training level? I like his spunk!


his owner said he was 5 but from looking at his teeth i think he's about 3 or 4? he's just a little over 14 hands. he is broke but how broke i have no clue. i decided from the start that if i got him we would start at the basics, he was absued at some point so i want him to trust me first. when i went and looked at him the lady told me he was really hard to catch but so far he has come right up to me and only runs away if i tell him to. he seams to like kids but he gets a little spoked when more than one person is walking around him. i have him in with my 2 year old filly and she likes to bite so i smack her now and then for it and that really seams to freak him out, while she could care less. he also does the arab kind of stance i just haven't had to chance to get a pic of him doing it. yea he only gets out about twice a week because i work full time and no one else can catch him. so he really likes to be out and running around!


----------



## Farm mom (Nov 30, 2008)

If he's only 4 or 5 you will want to get him out as much as possible. Don't want too much energy under you the first time you get on him. Very cute and nice mover. Nice short compact build, and very agile. Might make a good hunter. Good luck with him.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Nice! I like him  Can't wait to see more photos


----------



## Jubilee (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh he is really going to be quite a looker once he sheds out. I just know he will! You're going to have fun with him, I can tell. What a find. Keep up the good work and keep us updated.

Jubilee


----------



## Jacksonlover (Nov 16, 2008)

wow, what a gorgeous horse. looks like there is some arab in there, deffiantly some where. he looks like he is i create condition, body scoring and muscling. create find too! good luck with him!


----------



## NoFear526 (Sep 4, 2008)

He is cute! Once he sheds out he looks like he'll be a cute mount. Definitely has Arabian in him and it shows, but good luck with him!

He is going to need a lot of building his muscles up as well it looks like. 

Cute guy!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm very bias to dark colored horses :lol: I think he's stunning. Who cares what he is? what difference does it make, he's stunning regardless and he matters to you SO he matters to the rest of us to. Congrats on this little beauty! I think you guys are going to do fantastic under saddle


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

thanks so much everyone!! i really think it was fate that i went out that day and looked at him!! lol!! i just got an arabian fancy halter for him so ill be posting new pics on wednesday!!!!


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

NoFear526 said:


> He is cute! Once he sheds out he looks like he'll be a cute mount. Definitely has Arabian in him and it shows, but good luck with him!
> 
> He is going to need a lot of building his muscles up as well it looks like.
> 
> Cute guy!


 yet he's going to get quite the work out once it warms up! witch may be awhile... i wish we had a indoor arena but we dont sadly...


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

here's some pics of his new halter!!! im going to take some pics tomorrow of him with it on! cant wait!!


----------



## CrockettsStorm (Dec 8, 2008)

i dont really have any critique but he's gorgous and deffinitley has some arab in him..


----------



## drop_your_reins (Nov 4, 2007)

I'd be careful with all that stuff in the pasture (is that where you keep him or where you picked him up) I know my filly is accident prone, she somehow rammed herself into her cast iron feed tub, broke it in half and managed to get only about in inch or so deep cut down her chest, it was about 3-4 inches long though and needed stitches, it did heal nicely though. But what I'm getting at, is horses tend to hurt themselves on things they use every day, much less stuff their not used to/shouldn't be around. I would hate for something horrible to happen too! 

I know of a horse who ended up getting a huge splinter from breaking his wooden fence (apparently it was under quite a bit of surface area, and the splinter was more than inch thick of wood.)

I'm sure you've heard countless other stories, I don't want to offend you, but having that boat there looks like an accident waiting to happen, and I would really hate for something to happen. 

As far as the horse, he is a looker and very cute! Can't wait to see him shedded out, he's a beautiful mover. He does look part Arab or Morgan, I have two morgans myself.. and my purebred gelding gets mistaken for arabs and morabs at schooling shows quite a bit. He has a bit of an Arab head/neck though, and small enough to be an Arab. (Some Arabs don't even mature to 14h, but they are generally between 14-15h) 

Too bad he wasn't papered, so you could find out for sure!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

I don't critique but I wanted to say he's cute! I can't wait to see his new halter on him.


----------



## appy rider 4 life (Nov 28, 2008)

too cute!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

He is a very good looking fella. He most certinaly looks like a morab to me, he actually looks identical to WhisperingSecertArabians two year old Morab.


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

drop_your_reins said:


> I'd be careful with all that stuff in the pasture (is that where you keep him or where you picked him up) I know my filly is accident prone, she somehow rammed herself into her cast iron feed tub, broke it in half and managed to get only about in inch or so deep cut down her chest, it was about 3-4 inches long though and needed stitches, it did heal nicely though. But what I'm getting at, is horses tend to hurt themselves on things they use every day, much less stuff their not used to/shouldn't be around. I would hate for something horrible to happen too!
> 
> I know of a horse who ended up getting a huge splinter from breaking his wooden fence (apparently it was under quite a bit of surface area, and the splinter was more than inch thick of wood.)
> 
> ...


yea i understand what you mean! not thats not where i keep him, he pretty much stays in his stall. he normaly stays down in the grass but that day he went up by the cows where the boat is and stuff. he's quite carefull with his feet and watchs where he's going. i would let him out in the big pasture but i have a feeling if i did i would never catch him! lol!! so for now he can only go around out in the cows pasture, witch now its winter so i wont be letting him in there. i would really hate for him to hit something while running in the snow. if he wern't so hard to catch it would be diffrent. but thats for your thoughts!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

He is gorgeous!!  I love his coloring, & he really looks like he has movement!


----------



## drop_your_reins (Nov 4, 2007)

Oh okay, I was just making sure. Even the smartest horses, if they're left to their own devices will find themselves in the dumbest predicaments (i.e. a hoof through a fence or something), and he's too good looking for that.


----------



## wanderlust (Nov 18, 2008)

congrats on the find! What did you name him?


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

wanderlust said:


> congrats on the find! What did you name him?


his name is Onyx!


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

He's gorgeous and very typey......he looks like he could pass for a purebred Arabian. And that halter is stunning!


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

wow what a wonderful find looks really well put together for a little guy defintly see the arabian in him congrates what a steal..good luck cant wait to see more picture


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Rebelappy said:


> wow what a wonderful find looks really well put together for a little guy defintly see the arabian in him congrates what a steal..good luck cant wait to see more picture


thanks!! he's a great little guy!!


----------

